# A Contest: The Unofficial EMTLIFE motto (per Mycrofft)



## mycrofft (Jul 8, 2010)

I will send you an electronic copy of my employer's company's sheet on insect and reptile bites and stings from Sacramento to the Sierran foothills (written and copyrighted by yours truly, all rights reserved) if you can top the motto I propose for our conduct on EMTLIFE. The paper is a real timesaver if you are teaching first aid or just trying to figure out what to do after something punctured you.

JUDGING: entirely subjective by me, but I'm willing to entertain PM's, emails and bribes. If it seems entertaining enough, I'll select some finalists and we can do a poll, but seriously, the prize isn't all THAT spectacular! (IMHO).

ORIGINALITY: I'm ripping my starter motto off, so why not you? Just attribute it. If it needs permissions, get 'em.

EMPLOYEES, FRIENDS, LACKEYS, CAHOOTS AND CAMP-FOLLOWERS OF EMTLIFE'S STAFF: Sure, why not!

All entries remain the property of either the submitters (if original) or the originator (as attributed, and Google can pretty well find it if it was ripped off), but may be exhibited indefinitely on EMTLIFE and accessible to visitors and members like any other post.

OK, cut and paste then GO:


"My (state if original or give attribution) submission for the strictly unofficial guiding motto for EMTLIFE is as follows:"


John Bernard Books: "I won't be wronged. I won't be insulted. I won't be laid a-hand on. I don't do these things to other people, and I require the same from them".


From the movie "The Shootist"
Glendon Swarthout   (novel)
Miles Hood Swarthout   (screenplay) and  
Scott Hale   (screenplay)


Your turn!B)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 8, 2010)

"My submission for the strictly unofficial guiding motto for EMTLIFE is as follows:"


_"And five is four"_

Attributed to mycrofft. Submitted by me.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 8, 2010)

My original:

If you can read this you have no life.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 8, 2010)

*Lightandsirens5, nice touch! Medic417, you too.*

Mycrofft, better luck next time. No,wait...


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 8, 2010)

*OH, By The Way....*

Cutoff is midnight, Pacific Daylight Savings Time,
 11JULY'10 .
Unless I change my mind.


----------



## firetender (Jul 9, 2010)

My ORIGINAL submission for the strictly unofficial guiding motto for EMTLIFE is as follows:

"No matter what you got; someone's looking for it."


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jul 11, 2010)

My ORIGINAL submission for the strictly unofficial guiding motto for EMTLIFE is as follows:


EMTLife.... where whackers go to get PWNed. h34r:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh oh oh! Can I go again?!?

Adendum to previous post: 

Strike: And five is four.

Replace with: I&rsquo;ll try being nicer if you&rsquo;ll try being smarter.

I have no idea who said it. I think it is unattributed.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 12, 2010)

*Dingdingding.....*

OK, thanks for the thoughtful if sometimes unintelliglble submissions.
Please feel free to continuie the thread, I'll send copies of the bite paper to everyone who bothered to submit up to this point.B)

How about ths one:

*EMT LIFE: The title says it all! *


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 12, 2010)

*About those prizes...*

If you have not enables email in your profile, I could not send my opus maxus to you. Instead, alternative prizes will be sent by US Mail requiring, uh, special handling and handlers, being Craigslist items formerly owned by the now-defunct Hammond Industries/INGEN, as depicted in the movie "Jurassic Park".





Then you really WILL need bite information.
B)


----------

